# breeding project



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

thing r not going so good....
with breeding my next year breeding stock....
only have two batch going so far....
dtxhm...
giant....
behind.....
need three more batch from the giant...
haven't find big ear female yet....
dang it....
hope this new shipment on 11/8 have a female ....
plus i haven't even start doing the work outside....
building a pond outside for daphnia, mosquito larvae n water plants....
don't know what size i'm going to make it.....
but want it to b 500g+.....


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Good luck  hope you find some female big ears.
Do you have any pictures of the pairs you are breeding at the moment?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Not at the moment....
Can't find the digital camera.....


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Cameras are sneaky like that


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Still can't find the darn thing...
Hope this work....
Uploading the pix through my phone
cid:9D0D2754-79BC-45AE-8C62-89F568B6D438/photo.JPG
Housing tank 12 Betta
A lot of fancy guppy...
About 60 gallon


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

this is the male to my fry......
the female have a better tail then the male...
bigger spread n more ray count.....












can't wait to breed this giant male....


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Nice fish 
I really like the first male, his body is strong and he has a smooth topline 
The giant is also very impressive.
Good luck on your spawns and keep us updated


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Kk....
First male is a little smaller then second....
Second male wasn't fully flare out on the pix....
The female that the first male breed to...
Got both of the male beat on fin....
But the color isn't so nice....
Green body with red n green fin....


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Project set back....
My female never recover from the breeding....
Lost her this morning....


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Were they able to spawn before you lost her?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes...
But a small fry turn out rate....


----------



## fish is my hobbie (Oct 25, 2011)

thats so sad


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes....
All I'm hoping for is that the fry turn out to b like the mom....
Clean edge fin with 16 ray count....
3in plus....


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that, 
Hopefully you will get some nice quality youngster from her


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

the same here.....
its kind of hard to get a female with a full 180 spread








this is the mom to my fry......


----------



## fish is my hobbie (Oct 25, 2011)

.....


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

She's a prettygirl.
Sorry for your loss. as for the big ear female, have you tried on aquabid? 

Also i see you live in Clovis, i used to live up there. ^^


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

thank bambi....
no i haven't try yet....
waiting for my local pet store new shipment on 11/6....
i'm getting them for 12....
its cheaper on me...
if you use to live here....
you should have heard of the store call kaz's tropical fish


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

27 days old fry....
thinking about switching there diet to chop tubifex worm....
so they will grow faster....


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I know where Kaz is! Very close to where I live in fact! He has some really awsome bettas.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

i know and the price is fairly cheap compare to ab....
plus side is that u don't have to paid shipping....


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

so how big they got from last week


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

9 week since the day they hatch


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

You're babies are really big for 9 weeks! You must be doing something very right.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

They're from a giant hmpk breeding.
Plus I have another male from this breeding.
One of the I so thought was a girl decide to lose the egg spot and grow anal fin at 2"


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The four fry I have left from my August breeding are smaller than your's, but that explains it. Mine are HM. All are females, none have lost their egg spots. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> The four fry I have left from my August breeding are smaller than your's, but that explains it. Mine are HM. All are females, none have lost their egg spots. Keep up the good work.


thanks.
yes you can't compare the size of a giant baby to a regular.
most of my babies giant look bigger then most of my other fish already.
plus there thicker to.
what color are your hm female????


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The fry are red and blue.
My adult females are: royal blue, black/red, royal blue/red, turqoise, royal blue dragon scale.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

have you breed your royal blue dragon or black red female yet???


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I got the light blue/yellow fined dragon scale for her, but if I can find a royal blue dragon scale, I'll change my mind.

The red/black female has a mate comming. I bought him on Aquabid and he should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

i'll be looking forward to those breeding.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

here a pix at 9 week









here is a pix @ 10 week of the same fish








second male on the bottom right








improving/have some potential


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

my little fishy will be 3 month on new years day
they're in a 30 gallon tank
male that i just bough inside of the pickle jar








second male that i just bought
inside of a one gallon pick jar











blurry pix. of my male









these little guy grow up so quick


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Can you post bigger pics? I'm sorry but I can't see the bettas very well.

Your fry look like they're comming along great!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

i just resize them.
hope this work


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

That's much better! The new bettas are beautiful, so are your fry for that matter, they're giants, right?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

yes they're giant.
these little buger are growing quite well and eating a lot.
planning to spawn them soon.
will just the female.


----------

